
PQueuer: Queue-up players; fair and unbiased - alavilli
https://pqueuer.com/
======
alavilli
PQueuer helps in situations when we need to order a list of participants when
they are all of same strength in an activity. No more biased differentiating
factors like Order By First Name,Last Name, BirthDate, etc when the people are
playing a board-game, per se ..

